# Kaufberartung WQHD oder 4K



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

Denke gerade über eine Neuanschaffung TFT nach. Im Moment spiele ich auf einen 24 Zoll Asus VG248QE 3D mit 144HZ und TN Panel.

Ich spiele gerne Ego-Shooter im Moment viel Destiny2 und Battlefield1 unter anderen auch mal ein paar Rollenspiele und was es sonst noch gibt.
In Shootern find ich die 144HZ echt Supi, ob man das jetzt in Rollenspielen braucht bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher.

Würde gerne auf 27 Zoll mit IPS Panel. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht so sicher was mein System so an Frames schafft. Soll ich ein WQHD nehmen oder ein 4K mit 60HZ oder 144HZ oder mehr. In Battlefield1 hab ich momentan mit Ultra Auflösung um die 100-120 FPS. Ich selber merke ein Unterschied bis ca 90 FPS bei meinem jetzigen Monitor. Ich würde gerne um die 600€ investieren gerne auch weniger. Wie sieht das aus kann man Preissenkungen erwarten. Hab mal letztens kurz was gelesen mit HDR und Dolby Vison TFT. Sinken dadurch vielleicht noch die Preise der älteren Modelle?

Was meint ihr wie werden meine Frames absacken, wenn ich die gleichen Settings auf WQHD oder 4K Upgrade?

Mein System steht ja unten in der Signatur!


----------



## Aerni (26. Januar 2018)

mach doch im treiber einfach mal mit DSR WQHD oder 4K an. dann schauste dir an was deine fps machen. wenn du von fullhd auf 4k gehst, mit selben settings, wirst deutlich weniger fps haben.

kannst auchn 4k monitor kaufen und trotzdem auf fullhd spielen. nur dann haste halt viel geld für nix ausgegeben.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

4k was sonst. aber unter 1080ti wirst keine freude haben ausser --->midsettings usw


----------



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

Meinst du im Experience die Auflösung einfach hochstellen? Der rechnet dann doch die Auflösung irgendwie wieder runter, ist das gleich zu setzen mit einen vollwertigen Monitor vom Frames Einbruch dann?


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

Rechtsklick am Desktop ---> nvidia systemsteuerung------>3d einstellungen ---->DSR auf ein stellen und die multiplikatoren anwählen ----->übernehmen . Pc neustarten schon kannst du in den games eine höhere auflösung berrechnen lassen. und ja das ist identisch wie natives 4k von der leistung her.


----------



## Gluksi (26. Januar 2018)

sodele mein Senf auch mahl: besitze einen pb287q uhd als Haupt Bildschirm und nen pg278q wqhd. am renn seeat.. der mit der kleineren Auflösung ist natürlich schneller hat ein sehr gutes Bild und für schnelle Sachen optimal.. der grosse gibt seine power bei Bild oder Musik Anwendungen.. bzw. bei Pubg da das Bild riesig ist und jeder pixel "für mich" besser ist.. mein Traum  ist immer noch ein 4k 144hz HDR unter 1000€ ..  mit nem wqhd wirst im moment mehr spass haben (ist meine Meinung..


----------



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Rechtsklick am Desktop ---> nvidia systemsteuerung------>3d einstellungen ---->DSR auf ein stellen und die multiplikatoren anwählen ----->übernehmen . Pc neustarten schon kannst du in den games eine höhere auflösung berrechnen lassen. und ja das ist identisch wie natives 4k von der leistung her.



Ok danke für die Info
Werde ich gleich mal probieren was die FPS in BF1 machen. Also ne 1080TI wollte ich mir nicht holen. Grakka erst wenn ne neue Generation kommt und dann mal schauen was da an Leistung mehr geht. Suche wenn ein Monitor für mein Aktuelles System!


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

Trotzdem 4k denn mit wqhd kannst bereits mit deiner 1080 so ziemlich alles maxen was geht und sinnvoll ist. 4k nicht------> Monitor hält normal länger wie ne karte und wenn du eh ampere willst 4k ausser dir sind 144hz wichtig. Mir nicht.


----------



## Aerni (26. Januar 2018)

um 4k alles immer auf max zu spielen, kaufste halt immer die teuerste gpu, das muss dir halt klar sein.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

das wird noch  in 10 jahren nicht möglich sein. .......alles auf max ....


----------



## manimani89 (26. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> das wird noch  in 10 jahren nicht möglich sein. .......alles auf max ....



komisch zocke jetzt schon alles max in 4k^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Januar 2018)

Mit hohen statt Ultra Details kann man auch mit einer GTX 1080 in 4k Spielen.  Aber warum 4k? Shadow of Mordor läuft auch in 5760×3240 @high/Ultra Details mit über 30 fps. Die Spiele müssen nur angepasst sein. Aber die GTX 1080ti würde an dieser Stelle wirklich mehr Sinn ergeben, wenn denn das Budget da ist. Ende des Jahres kommt Nvidia vielleicht wieder mit einer besseren GPU für weniger Geld....wer weiß...


----------



## MircoSfot (26. Januar 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> komisch zocke jetzt schon alles max in 4k^^



Das kann man sogar mit einem Toaster aber eben genauso unflüssig. 1080 Ti kann kein 4K flüssig


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> komisch zocke jetzt schon alles max in 4k^^



mit 5 fps oder was. Bitte definition von maximum lernen.


----------



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

Habe gerade mal Battlefield 1 auf 3840x2160 gestellt im Treiber DSR 4x.

20FPS hab ich ca weniger also noch um die 90FPS. Ist das wirklich zu 100% vergleichbar mit einen 4K TFT ?


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

Ja. aber irgendwas stimmt nicht 90 fps sind viel zu viel auf ultra mit einer 1080. bf1 hat internes supersampling müsstest nur auf 200% setzten bei 1080p das sind 4k wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

Auflösungsskalierung steht generell bei mir 150%. Ist aber ein Einbruch von 110 auf 90FPS ca.


----------



## nurfbold (26. Januar 2018)

Habe mir vor kurzem auch ein 4k mit Freesnyc gekauft, läuft zusammen mit einer Vega 64. Ich kann alles auf Max spielen,  mir reichen aber auch zwischen 40 und 60 Fps. Da greift dann Freesync.  144 Hz hatte ich auch für 2 Wochen hier. Für shooter ist es ziemlich genial, habe besser getroffen. Trotzdem ist der Unterschied zu 4k  optisch deutlich zu erkennen. Ich möchte nicht mehr unter 4k spielen, ich vermisse die 144Hz zumindest  nicht. Dank Freesnyc wirkt es eh total geschmeidig.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> komisch zocke jetzt schon alles max in 4k^^



Mit wie viel FPS?

Ist immer lustig so nen Spruch, wenn man weder ein Game nennt noch die Definition von Max und auch keine FPS.
Da weiß man doch eigentlich sofort das es eine völlig leere Floskel ist.

Max in einem 4 Jahre altem Game in FHD auf einer 1080TI/Titan X: 20 FPS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was nicht bedeutet das man es wundervoll in 4k zocken kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nurfbold schrieb:


> Ich kann alles auf Max spielen,  mir reichen aber auch zwischen 40 und 60 Fps.



Hört doch bitte auf "alles" und "max" zu sagen, wenn ihr weder alle Games zockt, noch eine eigene Defintion von "max" benutzt.
Siehe angehangenes Beispiel.


----------



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

Hab noch die Überlegung meinen 144Hz für Shooter nehmen. Für die anderen Spiele einen 4K mit 60Hz gönnen. Aber überzeugt bin ich davon auch noch nicht.
Oder halt ein WQHD mit 144HZ. Die 144HZ find ich schon echt nice Problem an der ganzen Sache ist das man immer ordentlich GPU Power braucht.

Meine bei meinen Test im Nativ Modus, auf meinen alten einen  Unterschied gesehen zu haben, weiß nicht ob das Einbildung war
Hab auch noch nie ein Game in 4 K gesehen. Ist das Grafisch wirklich ein großer Sprung?

Angenommen 3 TFT mit IPS Panel in Full HD,WQHD und 4 K ist das gut bemerkbar bei einer größe von 27 Zoll?


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2018)

Naja, wo sieht man mehr Details einer Textur.
Wenn die 4096x4096er Textur auf ein Dreieck mit 100px Seitenlänge runtergerechnet wird, oder wenn sie auf ein Dreieck mit 400px Seitenlänge runtergerechnet wird?


----------



## butzbert (26. Januar 2018)

Tja HisN sorry aber die Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten

Komme nicht ganz mit was du mit 100px meinst ?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Januar 2018)

Butzbert hat mich da in der Tat auf eine Frage gebracht, die gar nicht so abwegig ist:
Wie ist denn das Ganze eigentlich, wenn man mehrere Bildschirme angeschlossen hat?

Bei zwei Bildschirmen á 1920*1080 Pixel muss die GPU ja für jede Sequenz auch quasi ein Bild in 4K berechnen - nur, dass das eben auf zwei verschiedene Monitore ausgegeben wird. Aber die Anzahl der zu berechnenden Pixel pro Sequenz wäre dann für die GPU ja gleich wie bei einem 4K-Monitor.
Ich schätze, das dürfte die GPU auch ganz schön schlauchen.

Oder berechnen die Grafikkarten da generell ein viel größeres Bild, weil die GPU gar nicht so genau weiß, welchen Bildausschnitt des Spiels ich da im Moment an meinem Monitor abrufe (also sozusagen mit einem großzügig dimensionierten "Rand" um den eigentlichen Monitor-Ausschnitt), sodass ich bei zwei Monitoren einfach mehr von dem sehe, was die GPU ohnehin bereitgestellt hat?


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2018)

Auf dem 2. Moni ist Desktop.

@TE
Pixel. Px. 3D Spiele sind auf Dreieck Geometrie aufgebaut auf die Texturen geklebt werden.
Stell Dir die Icons im TS vor. 16*16 Pixel. Was bleibt da von einem Foto aus Deinem Handy übrig, wenn Du es als TS Icon verwendest?


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub ich werd zu alt 

Was ist ein TS ?
Traunstein
TS 	Tagessatz
TS 	Talseite
TS 	Talsperre
TS 	Tankschiff
TS 	Tankstelle
TS 	Tarifsammlung
TS 	Taucherstation
TS 	Technische Schule[n]
TS 	Teleservice
TS 	Ternärsystem [EDV]
TS 	Timesharing
TS 	Touring-Sport
TS 	Tragkraftspritze
TS 	Transportschiff
TS 	Traunstein [Kfz]
TS 	Trennschalter
TS 	Trockensubstanz
TS 	true sale
TS 	Turbinenschiff 


????


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Teamspeak


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Ja den gibt es auch noch Aber was willst mir damit jetzt sagen? Wenn ich ein kleines Bild vergrößere leidet die Qualität.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Genau andersrum.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Du meinst das jetzt bezogen auf die Native Umrechnung von einen 3 D Spiel oder?

Wenn ich ein Digital Foto vergrößere wird die Quali aber immer schlechter.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Und wenn Du es verkleinerst auch irgendwann. Wo wird es mehr verkleinert? UHD oder FHD? Wo gehen mehr Details verloren?


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Bei UHD aber dann müsste es ja schlechter werden. Aber da passt deine Aussage von eben ja wieder nicht.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Ob Du mich da jetzt irgendwie verdrehst?

Ich versuche Dir zu erklären was mit den Texturen in Games passiert.

Nochmal von vorne:

Der Game-Designer macht z.b. eine Foto-Wand mit Vermissten-Bildern und Namen und so für ein Post-Apokalypisches Spiel auf denen Leute ihre Angehörigen suchen. Sowas hast Du bestimmt schon gesehen.
Wo kann man die Namen und die Gesichter besser erkennen, wenn die Textur von vornerei hoch aufgelöst angelegt ist? Auf einem UHD-Bildschirm oder auf einem FHD-Bildschirm? Wo gehen mehr Details von den Gesichtern verloren, weil sie stärker verkleinert werden müssen? Wo kann man die Schriften schwieriger lesen, weil sie mehr aufpixeln?

Danach hast Du doch gefragt. Nach Details.



Bild: thedivision_2018_01_2mps8x.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2018_01_2wjszz.jpg - abload.de

Versuch doch mal die Beschreibung von Donald Anderson rechts zu lesen. 
In UHD kein Problem. In FHD unmöglich. DETAILS 

Stell Dir die Wand als Foto vor. Der Game-Designer legt es als Grafik mit 4096x4096 Pixeln Kantenlänge an. 
In der Regel stehst Du ja nicht immer genau davor, so wie jetzt in meinem Beispiel. 
Aber an sich passiert immer das gleiche. Die 4096x4096-Textur wird auf das Ausgabeformat runtergerechnet. Und jede Fläche ist in UHD einfach mal "größer" als in FHD, also muss die Textur nicht jedesmal so stark runtergerechnet werden, und deshalb siehst Du in jedem Frame mehr Details.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Hab ja gesagt hab nie ein UHD Gerät selber gehabt. Kann jetzt nur zwischen HD und alter Röhre vergleichen. Klar kenne UHD TV von bekannten. 

Würde sagen Schriften Texturen sehen bei hoher Auflösung besser aus. Gesichter müssten dann ja Details verlieren durch eine Verkleinerung.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Du verstehst echt nicht was ich Dir sagen will.

Natürlich sehen sie bei hoher Auflösung besser aus, und man kann die Schriften noch lesen. Genau darauf will ich doch hinaus.




butzbert schrieb:


> Ist das Grafisch wirklich ein großer Sprung?




Ja ist es. Weil man mehr Details sieht mit hoher Auflösung.

Bild: thedivision_2018_01_27ssta.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2018_01_2qts6r.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2018_01_2mpsc7.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2018_01_2bvsmk.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2018_01_2qwsks.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_2r2sih.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_2cqsya.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_2jos1l.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_2uoskq.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_2hvsm8.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_26cshn.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=thedivision_2018_01_2x8soh.jpg

Das liegt eben daran, dass die Original-Texturen (wenn sie denn hochauflösend angelegt sind) nicht so heftig verkleinert werden müssen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Du verstehst echt nicht was ich Dir sagen will.
> 
> Natürlich sehen sie bei hoher Auflösung besser aus, und man kann die Schriften noch lesen. Genau darauf will ich doch hinaus.
> 
> ...



Trifft das auch auf DSR bzw Supersampling zu?
Supersampling empfinde ich immer als eine Qualitätsverbesserung. DSR dagegen nur selten. Manche Spiel sehen mit DSR einfach grottenschlecht aus.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Eher nicht, da am Ende ja wieder alles auf FHD zusammengestöpselt wird. Kommt also ganz drauf an wie "toll" der DSR/SS-Filter das ganze Bild wieder runterrechnet.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Das liegt eben daran, dass die Original-Texturen (wenn sie denn hochauflösend angelegt sind) nicht so heftig verkleinert werden müssen.



Mit dem Satz ist mir einleuchtend warum UHD besser auflöst. Aber mit der Theorie müsste
Ja in meinen Fall.  Also Nativ das ganze schlechter werden. Da wird das Bild doch von UHD in HD runter gerechnet 
Oder hab ich jetzt schon wieder einen Denkfehler?


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Genau darauf will ich hinaus.
Wenn Du Dir meine Beispielbilder auf 100% anschaust, siehst Du dass je geringer die Auflösung wird, desto unleserlicher die Texte werden. 
Und genau das ist der "Vorteil" von UHD. Mehr Details.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Ok danke für deine Mühe schon mal. Hast echt immer viel Geduld und versuchst den Leuten hier vieles zu erklären. Dafür will ich dir mal ein dickes Lob geben find ich echt Top 


Was würdest du mir in meinen Fall empfehlen?
Ich muss ja nicht direkt was neues holen find halt um die 600€ schon echt ein bisschen viel für ein Gaming TFT. Also bin bereit das auszugeben wenn ich wirklich davon gut was an Plus Grafik Quali habe.
Aber soll natürlich nicht dahin führen das ich mir jedes Jahr ne Grakka für 600€ kaufen muss. Dann wird das ganze ja ein Fass ohne Boden.

Kann mir schon vorstellen das so Grafkdetails von Bäumen und Gras echt Fett aussehen kann. Vor allem in Games wie die Witcher oder Ghost Recon oder ACO.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

Ich hab leider keine Empfehlung zur Zeit. Sorry.
Aber der Monitor wird, genau wie Dein jetziger, viele Grafikkarten überleben


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2018)

AOC U3277PWQU 80,01 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik   Laut 4kmonitor.de der beste Monitor. Bin davon aber nicht wirklich überzeugt aber immerhin kostet der keine 600€ und ist groß genug

Samsung U28E590D 71,12 cm Monitor Schwarz/Silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor  das ist de3 günstigste


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Also mehr Richtung 60Hz ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2018)

Es gibt nur 4k Monitore mit 60 Hz. Demnächst kommen welche mit 144hz für 1500€


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Na das ist ja mal fast geschenkt 

Oder halt ein WQHD mit 144Hz. Aber dafür braucht man ja anscheinend noch mehr PC Power gegenüber einen 60Hz mit UHD


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2018)

In 4K brauchst Du mehr Graka-Power, in 144hz brauchst Du mehr CPU-Power.


----------



## RtZk (27. Januar 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Das kann man sogar mit einem Toaster aber eben genauso unflüssig. 1080 Ti kann kein 4K flüssig



Selbstverständlich, aber lass mich raten, du hast weder eine 1080 Ti noch einen 4k Monitor.



butzbert schrieb:


> Meine bei meinen Test im Nativ Modus, auf meinen alten einen  Unterschied gesehen zu haben, weiß nicht ob das Einbildung war
> Hab auch noch nie ein Game in 4 K gesehen. Ist das Grafisch wirklich ein großer Sprung?
> 
> Angenommen 3 TFT mit IPS Panel in Full HD,WQHD und 4 K ist das gut bemerkbar bei einer größe von 27 Zoll?



Der Unterschied ist (für mich) riesig, ich würde 4k niemals gegen WQHD eintauschen, allerdings ist ein Full HD Monitor zum Videos schauen dann doch nicht übel, weil HD Videos auf einem 4k Monitor ziemlich bescheiden aussehen 




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Bei zwei Bildschirmen á 1920*1080 Pixel muss die GPU ja für jede Sequenz auch quasi ein Bild in 4K berechnen - nur, dass das eben auf zwei verschiedene Monitore ausgegeben wird. Aber die Anzahl der zu berechnenden Pixel pro Sequenz wäre dann für die GPU ja gleich wie bei einem 4K-Monitor.
> Ich schätze, das dürfte die GPU auch ganz schön schlauchen.



Full HD: 2.073.600 Pixel
UHD:  8.294.400 Pixel

Sprich man bräuchte nach deiner Theorie nicht 2 sondern 4 Full HD Monitore.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2018)

5k ist nochmal viel besser als 4k. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sprung von 1080p auf 4k genauso groß wie der von 4k auf 5k. Also lohnt sich auch ein 5k monitor


----------



## RtZk (27. Januar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 5k ist nochmal viel besser als 4k. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sprung von 1080p auf 4k genauso groß wie der von 4k auf 5k. Also lohnt sich auch ein 5k monitor



Besser sicher, aber nicht der gleiche Sprung, da 14.745.600 Pixel nicht mal doppelt so viele wie bei 4k sind.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Naja aber dann währe es doch gar nicht so schlecht mir einen 4K 60 Hz zu gönnen.

Dann nehme ich meinen HD 144Hz für meine Ballerspiele und für alles andere einen 4K. Hab ja sowieso immer 2 TFT am laufen.
Kann mir dann ja in ein paar Jahren eventuell einen 4K mit 144Hz kaufen wenn die Preise gefallen sind.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Der hier ist Spar Tipp in der PCGH:
Asus PB287Q 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Also glaub mehr wie 27 Zoll wird mir zu groß

Ok sehe gerade der hat nur ein TN Panel hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2018)

butzbert schrieb:


> Der hier ist Spar Tipp in der PCGH:
> Asus PB287Q 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
> ...



Der ist auch nicht der billigste aber trotzdem schlecht.


----------



## butzbert (27. Januar 2018)

Lass das mal nicht die Jungs von der PCGH hören 

Aber finde die Index Tabelle auch ein bisschen mau und vor allem teilweise zu alt. Da sind UHD TFT von 2015 drin


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. Januar 2018)

Leider sind die guten 4k Monitore und Fernseher immer noch zu teuer (800€+). 
Aber wenn du wirklich ein gutes Bild haben möchtest, musst du dir mindestens einen 4k Monitor/ TV kaufen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2018)

Nimm den 4k Monitor, dann kannst du immer die vorhandene Leistung auch in effektive Pixel umwandeln.
Fast jedes Game hat heute Resolutionscale, wenn du also nicht genug Dampf hast reduzierst du entweder etwas die Details oder gehst Prozentual etwas von der Pixeldichte runter(meist reichen 85% Scale bei ner 1080)

Einzigster Nachteil an 4K:Max 60Hz aktuell.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Januar 2018)

butzbert schrieb:


> Der hier ist Spar Tipp in der PCGH:
> Asus PB287Q 71,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
> ...


Kurz und schmerzlos: Der LG 27UD58-B.
LG IT Products 27UD58-B 68,58 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wenn es 4K werden soll, wirst du an dem Teil quasi nicht vorbeikommen. Für den Preis von 349€ ein absoluter No-Brainer, zumal IPS und kein TN. Bei der aktuellen Marktsituation würde ich für einen 4K-Monitor auch schlicht keine >500€ hinlegen. Meiner Meinung nach entweder der LG oder gar keiner, weil der Rest  *deutlich* teurer für kaum bzw. keinen Mehrwert ist oder TN hat.


----------



## butzbert (28. Januar 2018)

Hm Preis Leistung anscheinend super beim LG. Aber leider hat der FreeSync. Weis aber auch nicht ob man jetzt wirklich GSync benötigt?


----------



## butzbert (28. Januar 2018)

Sehe gerade IPS Panel mit GSync gibt es gerade mal so um die 4 LCD. Irgendwie steckt das noch 
In Kinderschuhe die 4KGeschichte. Da wollen die dann auch mal ab 600€ Aufwärts für haben und dann hat man nur eine 60Hz Gurke. Wenn ich das so ein bisschen mit aktuellen TV Preise vergleiche, ist das schon echt eine Frechheit


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Januar 2018)

butzbert schrieb:


> Sehe gerade IPS Panel mit GSync gibt es gerade mal so um die 4 LCD. Irgendwie steckt das noch
> In Kinderschuhe die 4KGeschichte. Da wollen die dann auch mal ab 600€ Aufwärts für haben und dann hat man nur eine 60Hz Gurke. Wenn ich das so ein bisschen mit aktuellen TV Preise vergleiche, ist das schon echt eine Frechheit



Ja. Die Fernseher sind günstiger und teils auch besser, außer man ist ein Profi.


----------



## PaladinX (31. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Fast jedes Game hat heute Resolutionscale...



Fast jedes Game?!
Ich glaube von meinen 400 Steam Games bieten das 2!? (BF1 und ETS2)


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Januar 2018)

Ganz ehrlich @TE, bestell dir einfach beide Varianten und teste aus. Wir können unmöglich sagen was für dich die bessere Wahl ist.
Da du relativ viel Shooter spielst und 144Hz bereits gewohnt bist, kann es gut sein, dass dir die 60Hz viel zu lahm sind. 
Vielleicht beeindruckt dich das 4K aber auch so sehr, dass du über die niedrigere Bildwiederholrate hinwegsehen kannst.

Solltest du merken, dass beides zu geil ist um es zu missen, dann warte noch etwas und spare auf einen 4k 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## butzbert (31. Januar 2018)

Im Moment spiele ich mehr mit dem Gedanken meinen 2 Monitor zu wechseln. 
Das ist ein alter Samsung mit 15 Jahren und Gelbstich

Meinen 144Hz Asus nehme ich weiter für meine Shooter. Der neue macht dann Desktop 
und die Spiele wo man nicht so viel Hz braucht. 

Wenn die 4 K 144 Hz unter 600€ sind kann ich mir überlegen davon einen zu holen. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen also Preis Leistung. 4k mit IPS Panel möchte ich gerne haben.  Ist
Gsync wirklich so bemerkbar das man es nehmen sollte? Will mich nachher nicht ärgern das ich es nicht genommen habe!


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Januar 2018)

Also bei nem 60Hz Monitor sollte sich Gsync schon gut bemerkbar machen. Allerdings wird Tearing sehr subjektiv wahrgenommen.
Bei meinem 60Hz Monitor finde ich es sehr störend, beim 144Hz Monitor sehe ich es quasi garnicht.

Ist halt nur ne Schande, dass man für Gsync mal eben im Schnitt mit 150€ mehr als bei nem Freesync Pendant rechnen kann.


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

PaladinX schrieb:


> Fast jedes Game?!
> Ich glaube von meinen 400 Steam Games bieten das 2!? (BF1 und ETS2)



Ist doch kein Problem, kann man (zumindest bei NVIDIA) für jedes einzelne Spiel einstellen (in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung), das Spiel selbst muss es nicht anbieten.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2018)

DSR funktioniert leider auch nicht in jedem Spiel.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> DSR funktioniert leider auch nicht in jedem Spiel.



Absolute Zustimmung.
Und in vielen Spielen in denen DSR funktioniert verschlechtert DSR einfach nur die Bildqualität.


----------

